

British Government Wants Private Firm To Monitor Super Database Of Every Person In Britain - swombat
http://www.infopackets.com/news/censorship/2009/20090106_british_government_wants_private_firm_to_monitor_super_database_of_every_person_in_britain.htm

======
swombat
Great. Another multi-billion pound disaster project on the way.

You'd think they might have learned from the utter disaster that was the NHS
Programme for IT...

~~~
fcjqbuvjxpxml
What do you mean disaster? Politicians got contributions, consultants got
paid, docklands flats got bought, civil servants got directorships. And the
ground work was laid for the requirements of the next system to fix all the
problems of the current one.

